# Mistake on injecting?



## rod g15 (Jul 18, 2015)

I injected a 5# pork butt with some fluid I mixed up on the stove. So the fluid was pretty warm when I injected it. Then it sat in the fridge for 3.5 hours. Then rubbed it and into the smoker. Since the meat wasn't intact anymore I put the temp probe in it right away and it read 55 degrees. That's when I realized I raised the meat temp when I injected it with the warm fluid. So it was in the fridge that way for 3.5 hours, but now the smoker will never get the IT above 135 in the 4 hour period from when I injected it. Gonna be safe to eat or not. 
PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2015)

Rod G15 said:


> I injected a 5# pork butt with some fluid I mixed up on the stove. So the fluid was pretty warm when I injected it. Then it sat in the fridge for 3.5 hours. Then rubbed it and into the smoker. Since the meat wasn't intact anymore I put the temp probe in it right away and it read 55 degrees. That's when I realized I raised the meat temp when I injected it with the warm fluid. So it was in the fridge that way for 3.5 hours, but now the smoker will never get the IT above 135 in the 4 hour period from when I injected it. Gonna be safe to eat or not.
> PLEASE HELP!


You'll probably get other answers, but I wouldn't trust it. That will be about 7 or more hours in the Danger Zone.

You could quick slice it & Grill it???

I'd probably just Chuck it.

Bear


----------



## smokin phil (Jul 18, 2015)

The only answer you're going to get is pitch it. If it was like 30 minutes out, I might eat it. But that's FAR too long in the danger zone. Pitch it. The life you save may not be your own.


----------



## rod g15 (Jul 18, 2015)

Another post asked, if I'm taking the meat up to 180 degrees won't that kill the nasty stuff anyway?
An answer was that being in the danger zone too long creates bacteria that produce heat resistant toxins. So those toxins could hurt you. I wonder if I froze the pork butt before any is eaten if that would remove the toxins? Anyone have some info on that?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2015)

Rod G15 said:


> Another post asked, if I'm taking the meat up to 180 degrees won't that kill the nasty stuff anyway?
> An answer was that being in the danger zone too long creates bacteria that produce heat resistant toxins. So those toxins could hurt you. I wonder if I froze the pork butt before any is eaten if that would remove the toxins? Anyone have some info on that?


I think if that would work, everybody would know about it, because that would be too easy a fix.

Bear


----------



## smokin phil (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah, you can somewhat easily kill the "bug" that makes the toxin, but not the toxin itself. At least not easily, and you probably either couldn't or wouldn't eat what was left.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jul 18, 2015)

Make your injection the night before and refrigerate it.


----------



## rod g15 (Jul 18, 2015)

Ok, out to the garbage can [emoji]128553[/emoji]. Darn, I actually did a good job of smoking this one! Guess I learned something today. Thanks for the help.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2015)

Lesson learned here...NEVER inject anything above 40°F unless you are going right in to the smoker. 

FYI...Some Toxin is inactivated at temps above 200°F, some from very common bacteria is not. NO toxin is effected by Cold Temps. Freezing actually increases the toxin level because freezing happens so slowly that the bacteria can be in their happy temps (The Danger Zone) longer. This occurs as the meat cools AND as it is going back up in the smoker when you eventually smoke it...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Lesson learned here...NEVER inject anything above 40°F unless you are going right in to the smoker.
> 
> FYI...Some Toxin is inactivated at temps above 200°F, some from very common bacteria is not. NO toxin is effected by Cold Temps. Freezing actually increases the toxin level because freezing happens so slowly that the bacteria can be in their happy temps (The Danger Zone) longer. This occurs as the meat cools AND as it is going back up in the smoker when you eventually smoke it...JJ


Thanks Jimmy!!

Always good to hear Safety Info from the Chef !!!

Anything I know about Safety, I learned from BBally, Pinewoods, and Chef JimmyJ.

Bear


----------

